# Quick heads-up for people in or around Utah



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Couple of items you may want to mark on your calender. 

The World Horror Convention will be held in Salt Lake City the last weekend of this month...

http://www.whc2012.org/World_Horror_2012.html

Castle of Chaos in Riverdale will be holding their *Spring Scream & Friday the 13th Weekend 2012!!* in April. I'm going to try to make both.

http://www.facebook.com/ChaosUtah?sk=wall

BTW I've started a new Facebook page to track all things Utah Halloween related,

http://www.facebook.com/halloweeninutah


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks! (From a fellow Utahn.)


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Monroe58 said:


> Thanks! (From a fellow Utahn.)


You are welcome.


----------

